# Bass/plastic worm help needed



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Been bass fishing all my life but recently have had trouble hooking up while fishing a plastic worm. Saturday afternoon I had no less than 15 hits on different bass in 30 minutes and only set the hook on 4 and all came loose within a couple of seconds including one monster. I was using a zoom worm (watermelon) hooked with a regular worm hook - my hook was a little bigger than normal but I figured that would be better. I tried setting the hook as soon as I felt or saw the bite and then began letting them have it for a couple seconds with the same results. Don't think they were protecting beds but at least a couple times they had spit the worm before I tried to set the hook. Any ideas? I've had this happen every now and then - but never every time.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

What type of line and rod were you using? 

Also, regular gap or EWG hook? (I'm assuming regular hook is regular gap?)


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

You may have answered your own question. Hook size. I say 3/0.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Try'n;

I had the same issue a while back, couldn't get a decent hook set.

Thanks to the forum, these guys gave me a clue.
I use also zoom products and had to change to a much lighter wire EWG hook 2/0.
1/0 was too small, 3/0 caught too many weeds n stuff.

I also use a long shank, 1/0 & 2/0 worm hook to get the business end of the hook closer to the end of the plastic.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't bought a worm hook in 15 years. I have several sizes in my box and these were the biggest but I have no idea of size. I will post a pic. Guys - i'm no bass fisherman, but keep a rod handy in case I see one or get bored. The reel is a Lews baitcaster and the rod is about 6' and stiff. It has weird looking super tiny eyes


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

That's classic behavior when they're moving the worm from the beds. Try a plastic lizard; I used to fish tournaments and often they would hold a lizard long enough for a hook set. There was another shorter plastic I used to use but can't recall the name right now. I'll update if it comes to me later.

Ok, I recall it was a tube bait. Here's an article: https://www.bassmaster.com/5-killer-tube-tricks


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Several ideas come to mind, but none come with a guarantee...

Like SteveFl said, try a lizard - and red seems to piss them off this time of year.

Try rigging "wacky' style, where you hook the worm in the middle and use no weight. Big fun if the fish are <5 ft deep. use a smaller hook like a #1 Owner mosquito hook, and use your lightweight crappie gear.

Spotted bass in the spring are notorious for short-striking. My Dad would hook a live earthworm piggyback with the plastic worm with good results when this happened. Sometimes he would rig a whole pink worm Texas style and caught some whopper spotted bass this way.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep giving Kevin tips and information, I'm taking notes...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

sure said:


> Keep giving Kevin tips and information, I'm taking notes...


"Those that can - do. Those that can't - teach."


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> "Those that can - do. Those that can't - teach."


Hmm, looks like I got some teachin to do!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Several ideas come to mind, but none come with a guarantee...
> 
> Like SteveFl said, try a lizard - and red seems to piss them off this time of year.
> 
> ...



I think these are all spotted bass, although there are largemouths there also. The one I hooked and missed looked like a 16 pounder to me so since I know I exaggerate everything by at least double a safe estimate was 7 pounds, but do spots get that big?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I had a few theories. 

1) you're using mono and a soft rod. Setting the hook only stretches the line and bends the rod. It's not actually pulling the bait. 

2) they are short striking. Nothing you can do other than switch lures, either a Jig or a lizard. (I'd go with white) 

3) The hook is wrong, I don't even know why they make regular gap worm hooks anymore, "they slide through cover better" but I've been using EWGs for 10 years now with no issues. They are a much better weedless replacment too.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like youre running into spawners moving it off the bed. If theyre spots, throw a 3 inch worm up there on w 1/16 jighead. Use your crappie rods. If its shallow, you can probably just use a bigger crappie grub.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blake R. said:


> Sounds like youre running into spawners moving it off the bed. If theyre spots, throw a 3 inch worm up there on w 1/16 jighead. Use your crappie rods. If its shallow, you can probably just use a bigger crappie grub.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Makes sense if it happened twice. But a dozen+ times in 30 minutes! Seems like I woulda caught at least a couple males


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Those spots will grab the end of a trick worm and just move it. Especially something like a trick worm.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

use an EWG hook. Zoom plastics are very soft so that is not your problem.
Spotted bass do reach 7 lbs, I've caught one in Alabama and several over 5.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n, years ago I ran across some big (2-3#) spots about this time of year, and after no luck on plastics or spinnerbaits, I switched to a jerk bait (like Smithwick's Rogue) and absolutely slayed them. Caught a limit in about 30 minutes. Who knows? It might be worth a try.

And yes, spots do get to be 7 pounds, but they're as rare as hot women that can cook. My personal best in over 60 years of bassin' is 6 pounds 1 & 1/2 ounces.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I'm gonna give it another go ASAP. Planning a late afternoon bass trip coupled with a right after dark frog gigging party. I'll keep y'all in the loop - thanks!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Take a small bluegill, hook him up, toss him to the beds and hang on!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Take a small bluegill, hook him up, toss him to the beds and hang on!



Yeah - that's my thoughts exactly!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Try a creature bait like brush hog or something similar, bass on beds don't like any weird looking critter around their babies...


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

My go to hook for bass is a 2/0 off set shank Owner hook.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's the pic of what I was using. Anybody see any basic design flaw? I been doin it this way for years with pretty good results. Still wonder if hook is to big


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks good, just make sure that hook is extra sharp, might be a little dull with the rust.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Rusty hook....glad I ain't the only one


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks great to me. 

I would swap with a flouro leader, keep the hook size, and thread a little more of the hook into the head of the worm. 

Sometimes I'll thread the worm almost halfway down, it makes it sink slower and wobble like a senko horizontally. 

It may grab some short strikers too.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> I had a few theories.
> 
> 1) you're using mono and a soft rod. Setting the hook only stretches the line and bends the rod. It's not actually pulling the bait.
> 
> ...


I fish mono and a regular gap worm hook all the time and put plenty of fish in the boat. The only place I use flouro is on blackwater or perdido where the water is clear. Escambia and yellow I use mono on worms and jigs because it's more abrasion and impact resistant. I also use a 4/0 or 5/0 hook on all my worms. The only time I go smaller is if I'm using a small creature or craw that needs a shorter hook. Check the rod to see what action it has, medium heavy is best for most worm applications and I prefer a 6'6" to 7' length. Also bass can be finicky, they may want a different or smaller profile or maybe just changing color. If they are bedding usually repeated cast to the same spot will usually end up in a hooked up fish.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Buckchaser said:


> I fish mono and a regular gap worm hook all the time and put plenty of fish in the boat. The only place I use flouro is on blackwater or perdido where the water is clear. Escambia and yellow I use mono on worms and jigs because it's more abrasion and impact resistant. I also use a 4/0 or 5/0 hook on all my worms. The only time I got smaller is if I'm using a small creature or craw that needs a shorter hook. Check the rod to see what action it has, medium heavy is best for most worm applications and I prefer a 6'6" to 7' length. Also bass can be finicky, they may want a different or smaller profile or maybe just changing color. If they are bedding usually repeated cast to the same spot will usually end up in a hooked up fish.


Only reason I recommended a leader was because anything is better than Braid. 

It's all preference, I choose flouro because I don't want stretch. And I'd rather buy 1 thing that covers all the areas. I fish a lot of clear creeks and golf course ponds where mono will not work.

Same with a 3/0. I can throw it on a Zoom centipede, or a senko without rerigging. 

Not saying your setup is wrong, the fish don't really care it's all about confidence.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

14 lb fluro will work everywhere. You will have occassional break offs every now and then fishing river current, but you can lose terminal tackle with other kinds of line too. I'm not trying to sound egotistical, but the facts are that I have caught over a thousand bass the last couple years with 14 lb fluro with my worm setup. I use a 1/4 ounce tungsten weight due to how sensitive it is, and I primarily use a 3/0 Superline EWG Gamakatsu hook on my trick worms and lizards. I will go all the way down to a superline 1/0 on tiny creature baits if I absolutely have to. Trokars were horrible hooks when they came out, but now I have a few in my box for backup. I also know a couple people that prefer Owner hooks. Bottom line is whatever works for you will work for you again, especially if it's your go to must have a bite set up. Good luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dumb question but isn't fluorocarbon really hard to see and sink really fast? Are we talking about a leader?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, they are talking about either spooling w/ Fluoro or a leader.

Your hook is fine, just rusty. Chances are that's the only problem and finicky bass.
sharpen or replace hook, grab beer...go fishing!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

since we are talking about hooking up I wanted to ask you guys this question. I have had similar issues missing fish. I don't know if they were on bed on not but I was fishing the way I was taught which was once you feel the bite ( this is while fishing a worm ) let them take it then set the hook. I recently asked that same question to guy i watch on youtube who i find very informative ( flukemaster if anyone is interested ). I notice people now are doing the hook set a lot sooner than I ever would including him which is why i asked. He said the way I was doing it was the way a lot of old timers did it because of the gear back then and that once I feel the bite to tighten down and set the hook. He did explain a little more but I won't go on with all the details but thats basically it so I just wanted to see how many of you agree with that?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I let em run but changed (per bill dance) 30yrs ago. 
I think my problem is picky bass and the occasional gar


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I pause for a split second and bury the hook, allowing a fish to run increases the odds that they swallow the hook and may die upon removal.

I think bass HIT a lure for one of a 2 reasons, which would dictate how they handle lure w/ their mouth.

1) they're feeding and they intend to eat it.
2) they're defending their nest and MIGHT not be feeding, focused on protecting eggs, then they'll move it w/ their mouths, not inhaling, so hook sets are almost impossible.

You can talk about reactive strikes, etc...but it boils down to if the fish is eating or protecting something.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't have one of these in your box, get one, touch up the point on that hook and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*could be?*

Try a larger life vest or maybe its the combination of a 50+ year old with 15 year old hooks.Those hooks look really suspect!!!!!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had the same problems tons of times on trick worms. I usually fish the exact same color worm in a finesse worm on a shakey head 2/0


----------

